# Online Coding Tools



## mhart (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello,
       I was wondering if anyone has a Subscription and has used the SuperCoder Online Coding Tool for Anesthesia? Any feedback on this product would be appreciated. 

   Melissa Hart, CPC, CANPC


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 11, 2014)

I believe it is a good product but I believe there are multiple products out there that are also good products. 

I would do the free trial of Supercoder, Optum Encoder, MedAssets Revenue Cycle Solutions, Decision Health's Anestheisa and Pain Decisions, and AMA Code Manager.

By doing the free trial of each the products then you have a better perspective of what is going to meet your needs.

For example, Optum Encoder I believe only updates AMA CPT Assistant that they offer as an add on to their Encoder only once a quarter. Knowing that information, it is better to not purchase the add on. And get AMA CPT Assistant online from the AMA. Certain features that are stock items on the base products such as a crosscoder might be available for one product at the base price while it is extra for another.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Sep 12, 2014)

We code for 20 different practices and are using the AAPC coder.  Our Anesthesia coder has the add on for Anesthesia.  We are all in agreement that the coder is a great tool.  as for the Anesthesia add on, She loves it.


----------

